# Star



## Kipcha (Dec 5, 2012)

For as long as I have wanted a rabbit, I have liked the Dutch Breed. Long before we even started rabbit hopping, I had been looking for a bunny, and had like the Dutch for their neat looking color patterns and bundles of energy.I managed to sway mom enough to contact a Dutch breeder up in Edmonton after reading an announcement on her page about a litter of Dutch's that had been born. Star's name immediately came up through the e-mails as a curious little buck that, however, would not be show quality. But we weren't looking for a show rabbit, just a pet and hopeful hopper after reading about the amazing Dutch rabbits that they have over in Denmark. I was hopeful since mom seemed to like the adorable little pictures that came through the e-mails. However, due to some complications, we just weren't able to get him.

Months before, I had been registered for the 4-H PDP #1 Battle Lake camp and I hadn't been all that enthused about going to this camp, the thought of heading into tornado country wasn't all that appealing to me. Although it did turn out to be very fun and I made some friends, I still was rather homesick, and was pleased when I was able to go back home after a long fun-filled week. I did notice Alana seemingly bursting, wanting to tell me something but my mom silenced her, although she seemed to want to tell me too. When we arrived home, that's right, Star, much bigger then I had expected, and rather fat, was laying down in his cage, looking at me through watchful brown eyes.

I slowly removed him from the cage as mom explained how they had had him for the entire week while I was at camp, picking him up the second after they dropped me off, and how he had already soaked her the previous night when she had been holding him. Apparently she was not to happy about that!Star is a bit of a slow starter, but once he grasps the hopping concept, he seems to do quite well at it. He isn't an overly energetic rabbit, he is all too happy to sit and cuddle with people rather then run around although he does have his random bursts of energy.

We have had a few problems keeping him a healthy weight as he just loves to eat in the past, but he is a healthy and happy bun now.


----------

